# Programmabsturz WinCC 7.0 SP2 Scriptserver



## ducati (25 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

habe bei meinem aktuellen WinCC Projekt das Problem, dass beim Bildwechsel in der Runtime der Scritserver sporadisch abstürzt. Dann ist keine Bedienung mehr in der Runtime möglich.

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem bzw. spgar eine Lösungsmöglichkeit?


WinCC 7.0 SP2 HF4 auf Windows7 Professional 32bit Einzelplatzprojekt.

Meldungen in Windows Ereignisanzeige:

Fehler      25.07.2011 11:20:43     SIMATIC HMI WinCC (GlobalScript Runtime)
Error at GTI APEndAct 
An error occurred during interprocess communication. The cause of the error is unknown.




Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: SCRIPT.EXE, Version: 700.204.115.2, Zeitstempel: 0x4dd2da6f
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: ntdll.dll, Version: 6.1.7600.16385, Zeitstempel: 0x4a5bdadb
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
Fehleroffset: 0x00028c6c
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x9c0
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01cc4aa97852c640
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: D:\Program Files\Siemens\WinCC\bin\SCRIPT.EXE
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: D:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
Berichtskennung: 5551f674-b69f-11e0-b843-001b21a09ff2


danke,
Heiko


----------



## Approx (26 Juli 2011)

Klingt sehr speziell, daher glaube ich kaum, daß jemand genau diesen Fehler schon mal hatte. Hast Du schon mal versuchsweise ein GSC-Runtime Fenster eingebaut? Dort werden alle angemeldeten Scripte aufgeführt. und Du könntest z.B. auch mittels "printf" in deinen "verdächtigen" Scripten eine Textausgabe einbetten.

So geht's: LINK und LINK

Gruß Approx


----------



## ducati (27 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hab mit APDiag schon einige Untersuchungen angestellt.

Meine Scripte funktionieren auch ohne Fehlermeldungen.

Nur beim Bildwechsel über die Bedienbuttons vom WinCC-Projekteditor stürzt sporadisch der Scriptserver ab... Vorrangig bei schnellen Bildwechseln.

Vermutlich weil sich ein Script grad in Bearbeitung befindet, sich aber die Objektreferenz ändert. 
(GetLink(lpszPictureName,lpszObjectName,"Unit",&linkinfo)

Dumme Sache, dass dabei nicht nur das Script nicht funktioniert (damit könnte ich leben) sondern der WinCC-Scriptserver abstürzt ...

Hab gestern auch schon diverse Scripte aus meinen Anwenderobjekten entfernt und getestet. Ergebnis: je weniger Scripte, desto seltener der Fehler. Es ist auch kein Problem eines Scriptes. Egal ob C oder VB es tritt immer auf, nur unterschiedlich häufig.

Gruß,
Heiko


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Juli 2011)

Hab den Scriptserver auch schon des öfteren zum Absturz gebracht, das kann an allen Möglichen Scriptfehlern liegen.

Das letzte mal hab Ich in einem Bildfenster, die Visible Eigenschaft dynamisiert, also nicht die des Bildfensters im übergeordneten Bild, sondern die des darin enthaltenen Bildes. Das hat WinCC gar nicht gefallen, wenn Ich das Bild dann ausgeblendet habe!


----------



## ducati (27 Juli 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Hab den Scriptserver auch schon des öfteren zum Absturz gebracht


 
Tja, das bestätigt mal wieder meine Meinung "weniger ist mehr". Ein simples Anlagenbild ohne Effekte, Farbumschläge, jede Variable von Hand angebunden usw. Für die Steuerung der Anlage machts keinen Unterschied.

Nur irgendwer redet dem Kunden oder dem Chef immer diese super tollen Zusatzfunktionen ein.

Hmm, aber n Anwenderobjekt für eine Messstelle bei dem der Tooltiptext automatisch aus dem CFC-Plannamen generiert wird ist schon praktisch 

schönen Tag,
Heiko


----------



## ducati (30 August 2011)

Ein Workaround für das Softwareproblem wurde entwickelt.

Das Problem besteht darin, dass in einem C-Script der Aufruf der GetLink() Funktion sporadisch fehlschlägt, und somit die nachfolgenden Programmzeilen zum Absturz des Scriptservers führen.

Eine Überwachung des Rückgabewertes von GetLink und Abbruch des Scriptes bei Fehler brachten vorerst die Verhinderung des Programmabsturzes.

Gruß,
Heiko


----------

